# Floors and bowls oh my!



## hickbynature (Aug 3, 2005)

In bailing out of the toxic chemical world I am looking for home made alternatives. I hear a lot about vinegar and borax and lemon juice; good for removing stains and the like. But what do you use for sanitizing/sterilizing things like the toilet. Does the acid in vinegar/lemon juice accomplish this? I'd prefer the smell of vinegar over bleach any day. 

Thanks always!

HBN


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I pour boiling water into the bowl once a day, for germ killing. As for the floor, I just use hot water and soap, rinse well. Most germs are killed by good hot water.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

You should never use bleach in the toilet as when you mix it with ammonia (such as is in urine) it makes a deadly gas!


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think ammonia is immediately present in fresh urine, I believe it develops if urine is left exposed to air for a while. People use bleach in toilets continuously w/o producing the very dangerous gas that mixing ammonia and bleach produces. 
I am not saying not to look for an alternative to bleach, just saying not to worry about using bleach in the toilet. 
Jill~


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Ninn said:


> I pour boiling water into the bowl once a day, for germ killing. As for the floor, I just use hot water and soap, rinse well. Most germs are killed by good hot water.


Hot water is good. Other alternatives to bleach would be Hydrogen Peroxide & Grapefruit Seed Extract (GSE). GSE can be used on household objects, your skin and even internally.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

So I could use the bottle of GSE I bought in place of my grapefruit, tea tree or lemon essential oils in my cleaning products? I'd never have thought of that.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Christine in OK said:


> So I could use the bottle of GSE I bought in place of my grapefruit, tea tree or lemon essential oils in my cleaning products? I'd never have thought of that.


Yes, GSE can be used for so many things. This link is very informative on the uses of GSE.

They don't give you the dosages. I think you have to make a purchase to get those. I buy mine at the local health food store. The instructions on the bottle gives some guidelines. I have a 4 oz. spritzer bottle I use for my face. I put about 30 drops of GSE and the rest I fill with water.


----------

